# Padded shorts...with or without underpants....



## David Garside (28 Jul 2013)

Hello. This is probably a very stupid question but, I'm thinking of buying some padded shorts as my time in the saddle is increasing....do you wear them as they are or do you wear underpants too....thanks.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jul 2013)

Chamois pads go against skin!


----------



## Neil363 (28 Jul 2013)

Just as they are for me. 

Took me a little while to pick up the courage to go commando but once it's done once its the only way to go.


----------



## David Garside (28 Jul 2013)

Brilliant thank you...Commando it is then...way hey lol....


----------



## oiljam (28 Jul 2013)

Would this by chance be the David Garside of Wakefield?


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

They are designed to be worn without...you'll need a couple of pairs as should be washed after every ride


----------



## oiljam (28 Jul 2013)

....sorry should have looked at your profile first before I posted. You are indeed another David Garside from the one I know....arwell


----------



## morrisman (28 Jul 2013)

vickster said:


> They are designed to be worn without...you'll need a couple of pairs as should be washed after every ride


 
I have a shower on my return and chuck my shorts in the shower tray, have shower, ring out shorts, hang on shower rail to dry. Put them through the washing machine every 4/5 rides.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

I think for us women, the washing machine is better


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Jul 2013)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jul 2013)

Ffoeg said:


>


They shouldn't be that tight


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Jul 2013)

You need your war face on when things get serious


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2013)

Commando...always


----------



## Stonechat (28 Jul 2013)

OMG
I have not got chamois in my (padded) shorts and I do wear pants- and think I will continue to do so


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

Erm, the padding is the chamois - just synthetic nowadays rather than animal !! Once you start doing long rides, you'll want to lose the undies or chafing

I wear underwear for short rides and especially the commute - I don't feel right turning up at work commando. Long rides though, no undies


----------



## Milzy (28 Jul 2013)

I did 150 miles yesterday & I had some kind of Debenhams boxer shorts on with some padded non bib cycling shorts. I didn't just have the ache I ended up with the rubbing pains from sweat too. Most unpleasant. I dare not go commando though people will see my circumcised junk.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jul 2013)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> OMG
> I have not got chamois in my (padded) shorts and I do wear pants- and think I will continue to do so


 


Milzy said:


> I did 150 miles yesterday & I had some kind of Debenhams boxer shorts on with some padded non bib cycling shorts. I didn't just have the ache I ended up with the rubbing pains from sweat too. Most unpleasant. I dare not go commando though people will see my circumcised junk.


 
I refused to go commando at first, but now wouldn't ride any other way, it is much more comfortable, take the plunge you won't regret it.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (28 Jul 2013)

Milzy said:


> I dare not go commando though people will see my circumcised junk.


 I really don't think people care if you're rocking a crew neck or a polo neck


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

Just get black shorts...definitely not red or white


----------



## Crackle (28 Jul 2013)

Stonechat said:


> OMG
> I have not got chamois in my (padded) shorts and I do wear pants- and think I will continue to do so


You'll have to change your name to stonechaff then.


----------



## on the road (28 Jul 2013)

Milzy said:


> I did 150 miles yesterday & I had some kind of Debenhams boxer shorts on with some padded non bib cycling shorts. I didn't just have the ache I ended up with the rubbing pains from sweat too. Most unpleasant. I dare not go commando though people will see my circumcised junk.


People won't notice anything because you won't be there long enough.


----------



## Black Country Ste (28 Jul 2013)

If going commando is a problem then wear unpadded shorts on top as I do. A cheap pair of running tights will do the job.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2013)

And watch that lycra doesn't wear thin. I usually wear shorts on top as well, pocket for the Garmin and phone and a belt for the camera case. Otherwise, I'd need a whole nother bag for the bike. Folk a little uptight about spandex around here. A huge number of cyclists and runners are changing that. I tend to favor cargo shorts, much better adapted to cycle touring than lycra only. I also get lycra shorts made for wear beneath regular shorts, same padding, cheaper, and more comfortable,IMO.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2013)

David Garside said:


> Hello. This is probably a very stupid question but, I'm thinking of buying some padded shorts as my time in the saddle is increasing....do you wear them as they are or do you wear underpants too....thanks.


Please don't buy white (in particular), or red, or green, or light blue. In fact, buy black - it's safest!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2013)

As a member of the female persuasion, I *do *wear pants with my padded shorts, and have no issues at all (well, not up to 50 miles, so far, anyway).


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2570325, member: 30090"]Without, horrible chaffing otherwise. But more importantly...what colour do you want to buy? Maybe you want to stand tall and stand proud or not have an outline of your junk on display - just saying like that it is something to think about...



[/quote]

Lordy lord!


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Jul 2013)

Commando only.


----------



## dizzi141 (28 Jul 2013)

I hadn't realised you're not meant to wear pants underneath for a while, and put up with sore bits :-( it was life changing when I realised. Although I don't look at the lads in their bibs in quite the same way now hehe!


----------



## wisdom (28 Jul 2013)

Commando all the time.Sound advice about black shorts.
The only time i wear undies is on rare occasions on the winter commute with winter cruisers on as they are not padded and i am unlikely to sweat.


----------



## Phoenix Lincs (28 Jul 2013)

Pantless due to friction issues. And use of chamois cream is a plus.


----------



## Berties (28 Jul 2013)

So we have all agreed commando is the done thing ,but for the males on the forum which way do you point your gentleman sausage as the lads in red ,posted early point to all directions of the compass,not a nice image!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Im not telling what my preference is but its all down to comfort at the end of the day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Berties said:


> So we have all agreed commando is the done thing ,but for the males on the forum which way do you point your gentleman sausage as the lads in red ,posted early point to all directions of the compass,not a nice image!


 

That picture was quite grim. I was eating my dinner when i saw it,nearly put me of my mouthwatering microwaved meal.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2570325, member: 30090"]Without, horrible chaffing otherwise. But more importantly...what colour do you want to buy? Maybe you want to stand tall and stand proud or not have an outline of your junk on display - just saying like that it is something to think about...



[/quote]


If one of these lads had fallen off they would have done themselves a right mischief. Wheres the padding ?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2013)

In the winter I wear pants with the padded shorts to cold around the Trussocks otherwise, in the summer it's commando.


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> That picture was quite grim. I was eating my dinner when i saw it,nearly put me of my mouthwatering microwaved meal.



At least you weren't eating cheap sausages


----------



## Speedball (29 Jul 2013)

Commando for me as well 

Anything that lessens the chances of chaffing is worth it in my book.


----------



## ayceejay (29 Jul 2013)

The padding, once chamois, in cycling shorts is designed to wick up the sweat that would otherwise accumulate and cause soreness and underwear will interfere with this, add a chamois cream if too dry.


----------



## PaulSB (29 Jul 2013)

For a cheaper alternative, and lacking the "zing" factor, use Sudocream. Same stuff as goes on baby's bum. 

I find Sudocream prevents sweat accumulating round the groin, works for longer and helps let your inner thigh slide a little on the down stroke.


----------



## sheffgirl (29 Jul 2013)

Sometimes I do go commando, but I usually wear underwear because I don't have time to wash my cycling shorts/tights everyday


----------



## the_mikey (29 Jul 2013)

I always use a compression base layer, it does away with all chafing, the need for chamois cream and it helps keep you a bit warmer and reduces the need to thaw yourself out before going for a relief break.


----------



## David Garside (29 Jul 2013)

oiljam said:


> Would this by chance be the David Garside of Wakefield?


Hello...no, I'm in Andover, Hants.....quite a common name further north I think


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2013)

Commando, and like most blokes I have very little control on which direction my member points in.


----------



## SamC (30 Jul 2013)

I was reluctant to go commando at first, so I didn't. One chafe-tastic ride later, during which the combination of cotton underwear and sweat felt like sandpaper on my arse, and I had changed my mind.


----------



## PaulSB (30 Jul 2013)

the_mikey said:


> I always use a compression base layer, it does away with all chafing, the need for chamois cream and it helps keep you a bit warmer and reduces the need to thaw yourself out before going for a relief break.



Never heard of compression underwear though I wear a compression vest. Is the underwear seamless? That would be a big help to me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2013)

Most of what I've seen has the seam running right up the fatal center. I've seen them marketed for soccer more than cycling. Compressing things there sounds none too good, anyway.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jul 2013)

Berties said:


> So we have all agreed commando is the done thing ,but for the males on the forum which way do you point your gentleman sausage as the lads in red ,posted early point to all directions of the compass,not a nice image!


 
gentleman sausage ??!!


----------



## puffinbilly (30 Jul 2013)

After being accused of having a spare inner tube hidden away down there modesty means I wear shorts over the padded shorts.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

If you think that pic of the Italians is bad, I won't post a pic of me in my trisuit - let's just say there's a lot less padding in a trisuit than in normal cycling shorts...

Tbh, if modesty were an issue, I wouldn't be going out on public roads in lycra. If you're wearing other stuff over the top of it (or under it) then you're negating the comfort benefits of lycra anyway, so might as well just go in civvies.


----------



## AnneW (30 Jul 2013)

Commando for me, but it took me a long time and a lot of pain before I gave it a try. I used to wear stuff over them too. Friction  Now I just wear the shorts and a cycling top long enough to save the world from seeing my bum. Actually even that doesn't both me much these days, if you see it, you'll soon look away


----------



## DrGonzo (30 Jul 2013)

Are you sure you guys aren't just trying to get us beginners into trouble?

I'm worried that if I go out commando in these shorts I've just bought David Cameron will be asking people whether they want to opt-in to having me cycle past their house.


----------



## smutchin (30 Jul 2013)

Question for people who wear underpants under their cycling shorts: do you also wear underpants under your costume when you go swimming?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> Question for people who wear underpants under their cycling shorts: do you also wear underpants under your costume when you go swimming?


That's a good one


----------



## the_mikey (30 Jul 2013)

PaulSB said:


> Never heard of compression underwear though I wear a compression vest. Is the underwear seamless? That would be a big help to me.


 

It has flat stitching which means there are no outstanding seams to cause even more chafing, search t'internet for 'compression under shorts', they are for most sporting uses, they're great for running and cycling, usually made with lycra and manage moisture brilliantly.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (31 Jul 2013)

the_mikey said:


> I always use a compression base layer, it does away with all chafing, the need for chamois cream and it helps keep you a bit warmer and reduces the need to thaw yourself out before going for a relief break.


Tried this I doesn't work for me, just padded shorts, cold weather thermal tights over these, and if even colder, have some lycra ski base layers which I will wear over them, but the padding always next to the skin. I have no issue about which way it hangs, black shorts are probably best if worried about things gents, but having ridden naked once or twice, I have no hangups, I also don't really see a problem with the picture either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2013)

3rd sock when in Winter's icy grip, here in the Prairie State.


----------



## Surrey (5 Aug 2013)

Did my first few rides of around 30 miles commando in running shorts. Was very painful. Now got proper and very expensive bibed shorts with chamois still go commando....


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Aug 2013)

That picture is somehow very disturbing.


----------



## snorri (27 Aug 2013)

Real commandos don't need padding.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2013)

I'll just remain an ersatz commando , then.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (27 Aug 2013)

I wore padded under lay short, with boxers and a pair of proper shorts and I dont think I am able to produce children again.

I wear underlay padded shorts and a paid of baggy shorts, no underwear and the jewels are in much better shape haha


----------



## BAtoo (28 Aug 2013)

I'm glad most of you say commando as I'd "worked this out myself" but GF thought it a bit odd 

I also use a bit of Sudocrem applied in the appropriate region.


----------

